# Jacking my Floor, Whatcha think???



## harleysilo (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's the house to give some perspective on what I'm jacking....

Thanks!


----------



## harleysilo (Jul 7, 2006)

LImit 4 pics per post.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you're doing fine. Nothing will support the floor like a wall. I have seen often, that a main girder will run down a hallway under one wall, and the wall on the other side will still have enough load to cause the joists to sag 3' from the main girder. Support issues will drive you nuts. Most building inspectors and firefighters hate those basement jacks. Be careful using them. When you raise that big jack in the center, the two basement jacks could fall on you.

Be extremely careful, this is the kind of work that can get you seriously hurt.

Oh! welcome to the forum Nathan.
Tom


----------



## harleysilo (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 8, 2006)

When you look at where the beam is compared to where the load bearing wall is you should be no more than a 45 degree angle.

That is rule of thumb anyway, like the cone of compression in soil.

Just make sure those hangers you are putting in have the correct fasteners, no screws. 

Good luck on your project,


----------



## harleysilo (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, $300 later and about 9 hrs by myself and jacking has comenced....

I'll post the results on Monday, pics included....

Looks like my 3 setups are getting all joist except the one under one wall, so one more 20 ton'er on the end of one 4x6 beam and that should do it.


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jul 9, 2006)

harleysilo said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm glad I found it!



Glad you found it, eh? I'm unappreciated in my time.  

hope it all goes well for ya.

lj


----------



## harleysilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Metal post just hanging there by two nails. So I secured the joists under the kitchen wall and let everything back down onto the metal post, allbeit everything (floor joists) are still .5 inch higher than the were before I started...as evident in this pic of the previous DIY'er wall header staying attached to the jacked joists.


----------



## harleysilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Best pic I could come up with to descripe it...


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 10, 2006)

The house may have been built a little off. Raising the floor to level when the house was built with a sag in the floor will bring this kind of thing up.

OR

Has there been a repair done in that area previously? If so, they may have masked the problem and now that you are fixing the problem correctly, the _previous repair _has become another problem for the list!

Dominos. Fix one thing and that breaks another.

Doing it right, like you have been doing, will eventually make all of it right.

Press on.


----------



## Sauna (Jul 19, 2006)

Think it looks pretty good. At least your full of ideas - that the most imortant thing


----------



## harleysilo (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey ya'll! So as stated above I finished the support wall,



So how's it look?!?


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 28, 2006)

The cabinets look great. I absolutely love the slide out shelves in the base cabinet cabinets. You gain a lot of space by the access provided by the sliders.
More time and effort goes into a project like that, than many people realize.
Your pictures are always interesting.
Thanks for sharing them with us,
Tom


----------



## harleysilo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll also probably build the wall as I'm tearing out the old one so as not to put too much stress on this joist (that never had a wall to begin with and since jacking is not resting completely on wall in question....


----------



## harleysilo (Sep 29, 2006)

gETTING cLOSER!!!


----------



## mdiaz252 (Nov 26, 2007)

Your work will pay off when you sell the house.  You may not make as much as you thought, thats what happens sometimes. Its all good in the end....houses dont sell (to most people anyway) that have uneven floors...better to do it now and enjoy your house .

God Speed! 

BTW how much is it costing you?


----------

